

Kahneman: Nothing is as important as you think, while you are thinking about it - theodore
http://edge.org/q2011/q11_17.html#kahneman

======
sivers
A lot of fascinating ideas in this collection of essays - not just his.

Single-page:

for i in `seq 1 17` ; do curl <http://edge.org/q2011/q11_$i.html> >> edge.html
; done

~~~
theodore
Nice. And on a mac without seq:

for i in `jot 17 1`; do curl <http://edge.org/q2011/q11_$i.html> >> edge.html;
done

~~~
sivers
Thanks for the update. Didn't realize seq was just a GNU coreutils thing.

Sometimes I geek out on getting something like this all onto a single readable
page which I save in my homedir, then make my default home/open page in my
browser, for good offline reading.

So in this case I used wget to save as individual files, then did this to trim
out the header and footer:

for i in `seq 1 17`; do grep -A999 'width="534"' q11_$i.html | grep -B9999
'<hr width="700" align="center" noshade size="1">' >> edge.html ; done

Now edge.html will be my homepage for a while. (I work offline most of the
time.) Great stuff. Inspiring as hell.

~~~
theodore
Edge.org really is amazing. I've been consistently impressed with it for
years.

After I finish figuring out some Twitter and Facebook API stuff I'm going to
head offline too, and try this out as my homepage. Several months ago I went
without a computer for 3 weeks, and the clarity/deepness of thought I
experienced really surprised me. I'm curious to find out how much was due to
avoiding computers, and how much to avoiding the internet.

